# In Desperate Need Of Attention



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

*SO FROM NOW ON I WILL BE POSTING EVERYTHING IN BOLD, LARGE FONT CAPS*


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

THATS AMAZING I THINK ILL DO THE SAME WITHOUT PUNCTUATION TOO AND USE THE WRONG THEIR AL THE TIME TO


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Since i'm already the center of attentions, I will give some space to you guys, and from now on I will post everything in size 8


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I dont need any attention


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

We all do what we can to help the legibility of online written communication. No need to make it annoying or difficult.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I have never seen a Font Cap but when you guys wear them it definitely affects your typing.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey Hrawk: Ever hear of this, mate?








You should try some.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Altoid shooter? I spot a pretty cool Midol box in that picture


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

*Thanks Bill, I never knew you cared.*

*ps. That product is unavailable here, if I asked nicely, could you send me some from your own personal supply ?*

*Anyhow, here, have some flowers.*

*







*


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Mmmmm... they smell like love! Thanks!

p.s. I ran out of them. I went through the change a long time ago.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)




----------

